# What is this plastic slidey thing on my saw's power cord?



## Bud Cline

Don't always hit the hole anymore but yes...I get up to pee. One day I won't have that to worry about - I'll be wearing Depends.


----------



## Gough

Bud Cline said:


> "Three score" ???
> You're still a kid to us old farts that get up three times during the night to pee.


It's a bad combination when the docs are telling me to drink 8-10 oz of water per hour...if it weren't for long drives to work, I don't think I'd get any sleep at all.

We certainly seemed to have drifted off topic, no?


----------



## Bud Cline

> We certainly seemed to have drifted off topic, no?


I don't remember what the topic was but it must not have been very good. My wife will be home any minute now and I don't have my dishes done.


----------



## wizbang_fl

*Emitag*

The plastic "slider" is to track the tool in the store or for item tracking. 
FYI any warranty service will be denied if the item is brought in without the tag attached....


----------



## Leo G

Thread is 2 years old


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> Thread is 2 years old


Well then...... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey

wizbang_fl said:


> FYI any warranty service will be denied if the item is brought in without the tag attached....


I realize this thread is really old, but what else is someone going to do with their first post? :whistling

Sorry Wiz, totally going to wave the BS flag on this one. That tag is for loss prevention. NOTHING more. It will NOT affect a warranty claim if it is missing.


----------



## rrk

I asked an electrical engineer and he said they are ferrite chokes, a device used to prevent RF interference from variable speed tools. They are also found on some other electronics. The housing is made of a ferrite/plastic mixture, sometimes there will be beads inside so the housing does not have to be made larger. 
The security tags are now inside the actual too housing, not in the box anymore.


----------



## Electric_Light

Do you remember back in the days of analog TV where vacuums/blender, etc will make it snow on TV screen?

I'm not sure if the RFI is conducted (through the cord) or emitted (which the ferrite core is totally ineffective at reducing) though.

As far as theft deterrent tags, those tags inside DVD cases are sometimes built into the device. I have one of those stud finder which has a transparent case for aesthetic reasons and you can see the tag taped onto the inside of it.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Electric_Light said:


> I'm not sure if the RFI is conducted (through the cord) or emitted (which the ferrite core is totally ineffective at reducing) though.


Both. But considering that the cord can act as a transmitting antenna, ferrite chokes can reduce the magnitude of the emission quite significantly.


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> Both. But considering that the cord can act as a transmitting antenna, ferrite chokes can reduce the magnitude of the emission quite significantly.


Bought a wallet once with one of those security tags in the credit card slot, and every time I went in or out a store the damn thing would set off the alarm, finally found it when I got a new wallet for Xmas and switched all the contents.


----------



## Tinstaafl

You should have wiped yer butt on the checkout counter. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> You should have wiped yer butt on the checkout counter. :laughing:


That's some funny chit I'm still laughing :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey

rrk said:


> I asked an electrical engineer and he said they are ferrite chokes, a device used to prevent RF interference from variable speed tools. They are also found on some other electronics. The housing is made of a ferrite/plastic mixture, sometimes there will be beads inside so the housing does not have to be made larger.
> The security tags are now inside the actual too housing, not in the box anymore.


Read the OP and the second post. It is an anti-theft tag, NOT ferrite chokes.
MANY tools with cords still have these today.


----------



## furpig55

Tinstaafl said:


> Chuckle away. I was referring to the ferrite rings, not the OP. 👍


 It’s a device that sends device specific ads to your smartphone.


----------



## Tinstaafl

That's funny, because they were in use before smartphones actually got smart.


----------



## RacinMason

Another 10 year old thread resurrected. Cool.


----------

